# New Bettas... Petco Rescue... Now with pictures!!!



## Bettabum873 (Feb 20, 2006)

I went to petco today and saw all of those poor bettas lined up on the shelves in those little cups, they had the usual Vts and were having a "special" on crowntails. So I couldn't resist bringing a couple home with me. I found one VT who was so pale from stress that he appeared to be a very washed-out orangey yellow. Now hes darkened into like a coppery orange with yellow fins and a hint of blue in them. He was just sitting in the bowl part of his tail is missing, now hes in a 1 gallon container and has cheered up a lot. His name is Oliver. The other fish I got is a very young CT male. He's a dark grayish lavenderly color and his fins are bluer with a hint of red. He's pretty active and not in the shape that Olivers in. Hes so cute and has the most adorable face. His name is Shiloh. I'm on my way out to petsmart or petco to see if there are any bad off fishies that I can get, I have one empty 1 gallon left. I'll post pictures as soon as I figure out how to work my boyfriends digital camcorder.

here are the pics...

Oliver, isn't he cute? In one of the pics you can see where part of his tail is missing


































This is Shiloh, (not very good pics) I discovered this morning that he appears to have a swim bladder infection, so we need to treat for that, but he is so pretty!!


























And this is my other new little guy, he doesn't have a name yet, I'm drawing a total blank.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I love you. lol


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Love your new additions


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

AWESOME! WTG good job!!


----------

